
A chat with Microsoft Principal Researcher Bill Buxton, Part I - samiq
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/technology/personal-tech/controller-freak/a-chat-with-microsoft-principal-researcher-bill-buxton-part-i/article1679332/
======
_harry
Thanks for this. I first came across Bill Buxton's writings on UX back in
April while doing research on multitouch technology for my senior project, and
his collection of thoughts ended up having a huge influence on the outcome of
the project. (<http://www.billbuxton.com/multitouchOverview.html>)

My two other lab partners and I ended up hacking together an interactive game
cube of sorts. You can read about the project here, if you're interested:
<http://bit.ly/9Zm7ds>

------
samiq
For part II follow this link <http://bit.ly/cTyOa0>

and

For part III follow this link <http://bit.ly/cvnLuZ>

